# Hello everyone at the Herf!



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello to everyone at the Herf!
This is Jeff's wife Sarah - hijacking his username. Sorry I couldn't make it to the herf this year, in another life I was a mass murderer and I'm paying for it in this by having a job that makes me work on Sundays and gives me 3 days off a decade. 

Hope you're all having a great time, big shout out to the other Club Stogie widows I met last year - Jane and Annie  

And big sloppy kisses to my gorgeous trophy husband Jeff! 

(don't smoke too much babe! I love you!)

Sarah xx


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

nice post Sarah.. I'm not a herf widow.. my hubby is right here with me. I had to work this weekend too.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Ladies –

This is Amy, a fellow user-name-hijacking-herf-widow! Hey, that looks like a great opportunity for another acronym to add to our vocabulary UNHHW   

I’ve never visited Club Stogie before last night, but Jeff left his computer signed in when he headed out to the shack yesterday. I’ve been watching the Shack II thread, hoping to see some good pics but there hasn’t been much action there since everyone left. Jeff said people are taking lots of pictures but they don’t have an internet connection. I’m sure we’ll see them start rolling in tomorrow. 

I willingly stayed back in southern Indiana with the kids this weekend and I didn’t even have to work! Now I’m sort of jealous. I’ve talked to Jeff a couple of times and I’ve never heard him so giddy. You would think he was a kid at Disney World!!


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

This is too funny!

It just goes to show you that they wives do come on here and check up on everyone... 

LT :gn


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwww....


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Hmmmm. I think I better password protect my computer. Just kidding. Very nice to see you ladies posting.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

opusxox said:


> Hmmmm. I think I better password protect my computer. Just kidding. Very nice to see you ladies posting.


If only I had that luxury, I'm telling yens fellers if ya get your wifey involved with cigars its lights out. It used to be just shoes now its something on a whole other plane. Especially if she's fond of Cohiba's. Ouch that leaves a mark on the CC big time. :r :r

Welcome aboard ladies, but git yens own name dang it. :r Gonna make it hard on all of us fellers on the board with a bunch of coniving female types.

Disclaimer: I know not what I say until I get hit!


----------



## PuffMama (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, I did it. I got my very own user name. I sure don't want to violate any Club Stogie rules by hijacking PuffDaddy's user name.  

I did somewhat hijack his avatar though. I am sooooo going to pay for that one! :hn 

I can't say that I'll be able to contribute much "Stogie" info, but if we need a wives support group I'm there. I've got PLENTY of time to chat from my comfy recliner while he is on the patio smoking.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Hahaha...I'm sure he'll love that pink shirt and bow in his hair! Pink shirts seem to be pretty trendy right now amongst the metrosexual crowd.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

PuffMama...I love it.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

PuffMama said:


> OK, I did it. I got my very own user name. I sure don't want to violate any Club Stogie rules by hijacking PuffDaddy's user name.
> 
> I did somewhat hijack his avatar though. I am sooooo going to pay for that one! :hn
> 
> I can't say that I'll be able to contribute much "Stogie" info, but if we need a wives support group I'm there. I've got PLENTY of time to chat from my comfy recliner while he is on the patio smoking.


Welcome to Club Stogie PuffMama. I admire your gumption.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Im changing my password right now, Please in the future dont post any pic's of me. U know just incase my girl just so happen to logon and clubstogie.com pops up LOL. Im mad they havent posted any pics yet.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

PuffMama said:


> OK, I did it. I got my very own user name. I sure don't want to violate any Club Stogie rules by hijacking PuffDaddy's user name.
> 
> I did somewhat hijack his avatar though. I am sooooo going to pay for that one!  :hn
> 
> I can't say that I'll be able to contribute much "Stogie" info, but if we need a wives support group I'm there. I've got PLENTY of time to chat from my comfy recliner while he is on the patio smoking.


:r WTG PuffMama, welcome to CS and Anita is gonna like hearing this!! :r


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

PuffMama said:


> OK, I did it. I got my very own user name. I sure don't want to violate any Club Stogie rules by hijacking PuffDaddy's user name.
> 
> I did somewhat hijack his avatar though. I am sooooo going to pay for that one! :hn
> 
> I can't say that I'll be able to contribute much "Stogie" info, but if we need a wives support group I'm there. I've got PLENTY of time to chat from my comfy recliner while he is on the patio smoking.


Too funny...well done!!!:r


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

PuffMama said:


> I did somewhat hijack his avatar though. I am sooooo going to pay for that one! :hn


Love the avatar. I didn't think there was any hope of turning him cute, but with a touch of lavender.....:r

Glad to see you ladies jumping in.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Hello to everyone at the Herf!
> This is Jeff's wife Sarah - hijacking his username. Sorry I couldn't make it to the herf this year, in another life I was a mass murderer and I'm paying for it in this by having a job that makes me work on Sundays and gives me 3 days off a decade.
> 
> Hope you're all having a great time, big shout out to the other Club Stogie widows I met last year - Jane and Annie
> ...


Thats my wife. 

I feel really lucky to have someone who loves me so much and lets me hang out with a bunch of crazy cigar chompin guys.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Thats my wife.
> 
> I feel really lucky to have someone who loves me so much and lets me hang out with a bunch of crazy cigar chompin guys.


Yup....ya got a good one, Jeff.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Thats my wife.
> 
> I feel really lucky to have someone who loves me so much and lets me hang out with a bunch of crazy cigar chompin guys.


this thread is too funny, :r . Jeff, Sarah certainly has a sense of humor


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> :r WTG PuffMama, welcome to CS and Anita is gonna like hearing this!! :r


I most certainly do!! Welcome to CS PuffMama!! Great to see you on here and will be even greater when we get to herf with you guys again!

A wife's support group! LOL.. I love it.. maybe there will be a new forum in the near future.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

In Wisconsin we've got deer hunter widow parties in November. It only goes to reason there should be herf widow parties in the jungle, if only online :r


----------



## PuffMama (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!!

Not that I'm a bit surprised. When Jeff took me to the Louisville herf with him, everyone welcomed me in just like I was one of the gang. I have never before met so many people who make you feel like you've known them forever.

BTW PuffDaddy -----Yep, I'm talkin' to you -----Yep, you, the one out there on the back patio puffin' away... 
Please note the nice comments Jeff posted about his wonderful wife Sarah :sl


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Jeff said:


> And big sloppy kisses to my gorgeous trophy husband Jeff!
> 
> (don't smoke too much babe! I love you!)
> 
> Sarah xx


If you had said this instead of turning my avitar into some metrosexual flower boy than maybe I would have said some nice things!

J/K, I do have to say that I a sooo lucky to have such a wonderful and understanding wife that tries so hard to participate in all my hobbies. She still doesn't smoke (probably never will) but if I didn't have her I wouldn't have been able to go to the herf at all. I love you for putting up with me and my stinky, expensive hobby.

BTW, I am coming in off the patio right now....


----------

